# ideas on custom subwoofer box for 96 altima



## Lzer0st (Sep 9, 2005)

i just purchased 3 subs, and i want them int he trunk (obviously), but i dont want a standard 3 hole compressed wood, box, that seems so simple, i tried looking for some ideas on the internet on how some people did theirs, but i had no look, so any ideas or links i would enjoy


----------



## Bluebird SSS (Aug 18, 2005)

if u got the money or kno someone who can do it get a fibre glass box made however u want it...thats the way im goin cept jus gotta get few things sorted out first


----------



## Kencapel (Nov 5, 2004)

Its a couple guys on car domain that have their trunks fiberglassed with subs and amps..clean looking too...may wanna check on there. Its some nice work done too


----------

